# You got WHAT...Stuck WHERE???



## MedicPrincess (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok, come'on...you guys know you have picked up people with things stuck where they didn't belong.  So share....

EMS brought us a 30something y/o F.  They picked her up from work at a "gentlemans club" c/o of ABD pain.  She had used a Make-Up Sponge as "The Sponge" a couple days back, and couldn't get it out.  She thought it would either just dissolve or come out on its own.

She seemed genuinely surprised when the DR told her it would not work as contraseptive as she had hoped.


----------



## emtff376 (Feb 1, 2006)

30-something YOF with ab. pain.  Over 400 pounds.  Couldn't figure out why she was having stabbing pains in her side.  Dr. found her TV remote under one of the rolls.  Pretty gross.  I heard about it the next day from the dr's sister.


----------



## Jon (Feb 1, 2006)

The old standby- the "cockroach in the ear" one...


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 1, 2006)

We had a walk-in at the ambulance corps with a bug in their ear (not a roach).  We got a flower delivery the next day with a note that said "Sorry for bugging you, thanks for your help".


----------



## ImCubanB (Feb 1, 2006)

emtff376 said:
			
		

> 30-something YOF with ab. pain.  Over 400 pounds.  Couldn't figure out why she was having stabbing pains in her side.  Dr. found her TV remote under one of the rolls.  Pretty gross.  I heard about it the next day from the dr's sister.


 lol at that call, thats too funny..


----------



## MMiz (Feb 1, 2006)

Best. Stories. Ever.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 2, 2006)

A mother called... 2 year old penny up the left nostril...


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, two year olds seem to like doing that.  


One of the guys I work with told me his daughter was crying yesterday (she's about 2yo).  They went to see what was wrong and she was pointing to her head.  They tried to get a closer look and realized she wasn't pointing - she had been twirling her hair and her finger got stuck in it!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 2, 2006)

My 68 Caddy Low top had a simple button on the dash for the growler. The previous ower told me it just stopped working. So I unscrewed the ring on the button, to find an empty hole. I figured the guy screwed me over and I'd have to install one myself. But upon borrowing my wife's otoscope, I found the switch and wires just inside the dash. I proceeded to remove all the button parts and tried to use this flexible grabber thing to snag it. Worked, but it was too big to pull through the hole. So I put putty on a 6" cotton swab and used it to pull the toggle out to where I could grab it. Went to the hardware store and bought a button to replace the toggle with, the guy said just push on it firmly, and it should pop back into place nicely. So I placed the button at the lil hole, and proceeded to push with my finger... All I heard was a snap and felt the jagged steel edges rip through like a lil tunnel of razor blades. I pushed it all the way back through, and the hole was just slippery enough from the adhesive for my finger to follow. But I couldn't pull it back out. Jenn wanted to call the fire dept.. but I made her call my father, who drove 3 hours to take the dash apart and try to extricate my finger with out using the toxic adhesive remover... I just sat there with my head in my shirt telling him to cut off my finger before cutting the dash.

Biggest mess of the whole project was getting my blood out of the grooves in the dash and radios. :wacko:


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 2, 2006)

:lol: Folks, we have a winner!


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 2, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> :lol: Folks, we have a winner!


 
No Doubt!!!


----------



## Stevo (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah, two thumbs...errhm..._fingers_ up Wacker !


----------



## Jon (Feb 2, 2006)

which ones?


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 2, 2006)

I was 7mths pregnant

anyway I sat down one night and the ex hadnt put the toliet seat down... My *** got stuck so I go panicing he couldnt pull me out... they had to call the fire dept so at 4am Im sitting bare *** naked stuck in the toliet.... waiting for my savior to come and pull me out

It was a big mess by the time it was all said and done and I was BEET freaking red


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 2, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> which ones?


 

That's not funny. B)


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 2, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> which ones?


 
BTW... I'm catching up.


----------



## Phridae (Feb 3, 2006)

At my sisters house around Halloween, she had this ceramic candle holder shaped like a pumpkin sitting out. The pumpkin was wearing a hat that had holes on the top. My niece decides to stick one of her fingers in one of these holes. Well, I couldnt pull her finger out seeing as the inside was sharp  (being glazed on the outside and not on the inside) and cutting her little finger. I tried veggie oil and dish soap, and was just about to break the stupid candle holder when her finger came out. Nicely cut up, but okay. She didnt mess with that candle holder anymore.

Though today she kept trying to jam her pinky finger in an electic pencil sharpener. I kept telling her not to and what it would do if she did, but every time I turned around she was putting her finger back in it. Shes 4.


----------



## Stevo (Feb 3, 2006)

> and the ex hadnt put the toliet seat down...



good grief, it's finally become submissable in court?

that's it, i'm pissin outside with the dog from now on....

~S~


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 3, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> that's it, i'm pissin outside with the dog from now on....
> 
> ~S~


 

And how would that be different than any other day? 





OH....WAIT.....It used to be pissin outside on the Kentucky Fryin Chicken Coop....

Now your doin it with dogs.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Feb 3, 2006)

ROFLMAO those are some excellent stories!

Heres one of my own-

I was about 5 years old and had a pink Barbie Corvette (one of those power wheels vehicles), well anyway I was driving around my driveway while my parents were loading up the motorhome for a 2 week vacation on a colorado resort, I was driving along, and I started driving with one hand andrunning my finger underneath the edge of the motorhome, well I did this round and round and no one thought of it, and then all of a sudden my finger gets stuck, I tried backing up and pulling it out reverse that didnt work. By this time I was hollering someone help me, my parents both came running as well as my brother who was older and saw this as hilarious at the time, they were pulling and prodding, used butter, oil, you name it, that finger was STUCK! The neighbor across the street saw the commotion and he came over to help, and the next thing we know we have firemen standing around us trying to get my finger unstuck, well they finally pulled it out, but I lost my entire fingernail, and that hurt! I went to the ER with my parents, had a huge cast put on my finger to allow the nail to grow back downside though is I had to wear it for six weeks, and you can guess which finger it was, and I went to school like this, :roflmao:

Can you imagine having to give everyone the bird on the first day of school??? I think I was in bad luck from that day forward as I didnt make many friends in Kindergarten that year.....


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Feb 3, 2006)

We had a 3 year old with his finger stuck in the barrel of a toy gun about a week ago. The crew was able to disassemble the gun and get his finger out.

Best one though was before my time. Ambulance got toned for a "miscellaneous medical" on a guy who was known as being somewhat odd. Female EMT (no longer with our department) walks in and finds him sitting, grimacing and shivering. She starts her assessment and asks him for his chief complaint. He can barely talk and says "Itsss....itsss...the...the...dildo." She looks at him and doesn't quite understand and asks "What dildo?" to which he responds "The...the...the...one...in....my...my...butt." Her eyes go wide and she says. "Oh. That must be uncomfortable." He had apparently had this <ahem> vibrating device "lost" inside him for over an hour before he called.

Needless to say, I believe they transported him left lateral.


----------



## firegal920 (Feb 5, 2006)

how about a 62 year old lady who was *um* shall we say lonely, and only had a frozen fish that proceeded to defrost and the fins got impaled.  Um, Med Control, Um, you aren't going to believe this but...


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 5, 2006)

boy talk about smelling like fish *shudder*

Its like Adam and Eve..after they first had sex Eve went and swam in the lake..God looks down throws his hands up in anger and yells,"GREEEEAT Now ALL the fish are going to smell like that"

A fish in the hoo hoo...glad that wasnt me


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 6, 2006)

.....:blink:.....


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 6, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> .....:blink:.....


 
A PROFOUND ditto.


----------



## Rescue102 (Feb 7, 2006)

Celtictigeress said:
			
		

> I was 7mths pregnant
> 
> "the ex hadnt put the toliet seat down... My *** got stuck"


 
We had a similar episode last summer with the exception that the toilet seat was down. A woman with cerebral palsy was staying at the local hotel with her health care provider, who also had some physical disabilities. It turns out that she had slipped through the toilet seat and somehow turned and got stuck, her hips had slipped right on through. We tried everything available to lubricate her hips to hopefully pull her free. To make matters worse was that she was unable to talk or communicate without her wheelchair mounted talking computer. After removing the toilet seat from the toilet and still not able to slip her out, we ended up radioing dispatch to page out one fire unit with cutting tools (I didn't want the term "toilet seat extrication" being broadcast to the whole county, and wouldn't you know it, six firefighters showed up which is more than usually show up for and accident scene). After some careful cutting of the toilet seat using a reciprocating saw, she was finally freed from the seat. I know she must have been terribly embarassed, but she thanked us many times over from her wheelchair talking computer before we left. The hotel manager felt so bad that he refunded their money for the room and also arranged for dinner to be delivered from the restaurant.

That's the only time I've been on a call where something was stck where it shouldn't be.


----------



## nlremt (Feb 15, 2006)

A medic told me of one of the calls he went on, a guy had become stuck on his gear shift, rectally.  I'll leave out the details.  :wacko:


----------



## Walter McCracken (Feb 16, 2006)

A 10" flathead screwdriver inserted rectally, point 1st 2 days before making call.


----------



## AuroraEMT (Mar 14, 2006)

*More things lost to the world...*

I can happiy say I have seen the x-rays or (twice) been present for the admission of these patients into the ER...

A grown man sitting in our critical care room with no equipment running or attached, but a low hum emanating from the bed...who was messing around with his girlfriend and coughed - losing the electric toothbrush up his rectum while it was still on.  He was waiting for surgery. :unsure: 

An older gentleman with a rotted squash up his rectum after waiting a week for it to pass on its own with no luck.

A thirteen year old kid who was experimenting with a mini baseball bat and lost that too...then called his dad, who happened to be in the military, who walked his son into the ER in full uniform.:blush: 

Other x-rays our hospital displays on certain days for laughs.  Broken dildos with the springs in different areas of the GI tract, carrots, marbles, and  frozen hot dogs.

_________________________________________________

You call it stupidity, I call it job security.  

Long live the idiots...unfortunately.


----------



## EMT_Chick (Mar 16, 2006)

A frozen hot dog?!?!?!? LMAO!


----------

